# Famous People With Social Anxiety Disorder



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

A list of famous people with SAD... It would be interesting for these people to talk more about SAD to the public. I wonder if any of these famous people are on sas? :idea

Kim Basinger



> Kim Basinger is a well-known Hollywood actress who has suffered with panic attacks, agoraphobia and social anxiety.


Susie O'Neill



> Susie O'Neill is an Australian swimmer and Olympic Medalist. Susie experienced social anxiety during her career when faced with being in the spotlight. Learn more about this athlete and her career.


Ricky Williams NFL Time Line



> Ricky Williams NFL career has been anything but straightforward. Here is a year-by-year snapshot of how this football player diagnosed with SAD has spent time during his professional career.


Khalil Greene



> Khalil Greene is a shortstop for the St. Louis Cardinals who was placed on the disabled list in 2009 because of social anxiety disorder.


Dontrelle Willis



> Dontrelle Willis is a a professional baseball player who was placed on the disabled list in early 2009 because of social anxiety disorder.


Zack Greinke



> Zack Greinke is a a professional baseball player who has battled depression and social anxiety disorder


Ricky Williams



> Ricky Williams, a professional football player and winner of the Heisman trophy, has been open about sharing his experiences with Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD). Read more about how Ricky received therapy and medication to treat SAD


Barbra Streisand



> During a concert in New York's Central Park, Barbra Streisand forgot the lyrics to a song. Terrified of having it happen again, she did not perform publicly (with the exception of charity events) for nearly another 30 years. Streisand eventually returned to performing and has since reported using medication to manage her anxiety.


Donny Osmond



> During one of his first performances on the Andy Williams Show, Donny recalls running offstage after his song, afraid of the audience applause and flashing lights. Later, at age 6, he recalls being put on the spot and asked to perform an Ella Fitzgerald song -- and later feeling like a failure because he couldn't do it.


Source: http://socialanxietydisorder.about.com/od/celebritieswithsad/tp/celebritySAD.htm


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

If Dontrelle Willis is here, I'd like to express my hope that he gets it back someday. I love him.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I've heard of Kristen Stewart having it. She's so quiet in interviews. And remember learning about Daniel Tosh having it. Shocked me. Just goes to show that extroverts can have SA too.

I always thought Maynard Keenan had S.A.D.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

wow, I never realized so many well-known people have it. Gives me hope for myself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TristanS said:


> If Dontrelle Willis is here, I'd like to express my hope that he gets it back someday. I love him.


Dontrelle Willis pitched for the Reds last year. Every time the manager put him in, the team lost - it didn't help his record. I think he was traded.



JustThisGuy said:


> I've heard of Kristen Stewart having it. She's so quiet in interviews. And remember learning about Daniel Tosh having it. Shocked me. Just goes to show that extroverts can have SA too.
> 
> I always thought Maynard Keenan had S.A.D.


Daniel Tosh has it.


----------



## Race Car Driver (Apr 25, 2012)

I didn't know Kristen Stewart had SAD, but it makes perfect sense. I've heard people badmouthing her on the radio once, saying that she doesn't appreciate her fans because she posted something on Twitter or somewhere upset about her fans crowding her and following her around. Now after hearing this, it's kind of sad she gets a bad wrap for that because of something she suffers with and has no control over. I think we can all agree, for someone with SAD, being surrounded by crowds- even well-meaning fans- constantly would be a major cause of anxiety and frustration.

I had no idea Trent Reznor and Maynard had SAD, but they are two of my favorites, especially Maynard.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Dontrelle Willis pitched for the Reds last year. Every time the manager put him in, the team lost - it didn't help his record. I think he was traded.


When I first started watching baseball, he was a phenom that everyone talked about. I'm not a nice person and I usually laugh at athletes' misfortune, but I always rooted hard for him, even though things just kept getting worse.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It would be cool idea if someone would be able to contact Dontrelle Willis or someone else who was big in the media prior, and get them to shine some light on SAD.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I'll be danged. Donny Osmond. Never would have guessed.


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

I knew Donny Osmond has it, but so does Lady GaGa. She shuts herself away, gets depressed, and has never gotten over the hurt from childhood.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think Thom Yorke has SAD, but both he and Jonny Greenwood are very Aspie-like both in body-language and interviews.


----------



## sinkingintothesea (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow I just watched Kristen in an interview and she appears arrogant and seems like she has an attitude to people that have never experienced SAD. But in reality, she's so tense and scared of being judged by people. If she has SAD, I really feel for her  But she is an amazing actress


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

NBA MVP Derrick Rose

Future NBA star Eric Gordon

in the past I've said Aaliyah, but someone was pissed that I said it but I believe she had S.A, whether if it was mild or severe I don't know.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Leo Messi


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't believe this for a second. How many of these celebrities really have had *0 *friends?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Even if you're a celebrity, you can still be alone. Friends aren't defined by the people who choose to associate with you, or follow you around. They are the people who you know will stick by you, that know and care about you, and shares something strong with you, a bond. I think famous people especially feel a detachment from the world as they're being projected by the media as an image that distorts their true selves, and are beloved by fans who know nothing about them. It makes sense why drugs and alcohol dependency is so high for a lot of celebrities.

For some people, masking their true identity through acting or being on stage is a sort of false-persona, a comfort object, that allows them to function somewhat in front of the public. It doesn't mean they aren't socially anxious, they just feel confident being hidden behind a character rather than having to be themselves. Outside of those things, people expect them to be similar to who they regularly portray, and when they're not, they feel isolated and dejected for not living up to other people's expectations. 

For example, I have a lot of social anxiety issues but at work I can function pretty well, because I build up a positive, professional-like persona under the guise of my job. I can socialize with people a little easier because of my purpose there, whereas just being thrust into everyday life, wandering around with no set task or purpose, is a lot harder.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i think michael jackson did. 
i really feel like marilyn monroe had it. i know she suffered from depression, was very shy and had anxiety. when she was at parties, she would spend time alone playing the piano. she would often show up late to rehearsal because she would be having really bad anxiety. she was abused and lived in an orphanage and a foster home and they say people who lived in an orphanage usually grow up to be shy. she comes from a family where mental illnesses are not uncommon; her mother was a schizophrenic, her great-grandfather committed suicide, and she was very scared that she too was going to end up like her family


----------



## ArcheKoeln (Mar 28, 2012)

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

arnie said:


> I don't believe this for a second. How many of these celebrities really have had *0 *friends?


Friends, or people who use them for their money and flip when the media goes bad on them?

SAD is not about how many friends you have... you can have some friends with SA you can have 0 friends with SAD.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crystal116 said:


> I knew Donny Osmond has it, but so does Lady GaGa. She shuts herself away, gets depressed, and has never gotten over the hurt from childhood.


I think she is a Madonna-wannabe, but I would understand the persona if she does have SA.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

For comic nerds: Steve Ditko. He's someone who escalated the dramas and angst of characters like Peter Parker, Bruce Banner and Tony Stark due, most likely, with his association towards his own anxiety(ies).


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I kinda doubt most of these having SAD. Perhaps my definition of SAD just differs from most. I mean how can you be an actor or actress if you have it? Or performing live gigs and sports in front of thousands of people? We all know being shy doesn't really qualify as a disorder(that's what i think anyways). SAD to me is when you cannot function AT ALL in social situations. Can you see somebody with the actual DISORDER being successful at these things? I see them avoiding them all together. I don't mean to sound like i'm downplaying these people but i just don't see it.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a hard time buying that some of these people have SA.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you think that all these celebrities put on an act to hide it, or did they get cured by then?


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm a bit skeptical too, especially people like Kristen Stewart and Lady Gaga who have been labelled with SA by this forum apparantly just because they might be a bit shy (I especially don't buy it for Gaga).

Anyway, for the pop-punk fans out there, Max Bemis of Say Anything says on the last track on _Is a Real Boy_ (awesome album):

"I self medicate with drugs and alcohol to treat my extreme social anxiety"


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The people I've quoted officially talked about their SAD at one point of time- and other anxiety problems, I quoted them and sourced. I agree it might go a bit far judging other famous people, without back-up proof of them saying so.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I kinda doubt most of these having SAD. Perhaps my definition of SAD just differs from most. I mean how can you be an actor or actress if you have it? Or performing live gigs and sports in front of thousands of people? We all know being shy doesn't really qualify as a disorder(that's what i think anyways). SAD to me is when you cannot function AT ALL in social situations. Can you see somebody with the actual DISORDER being successful at these things? I see them avoiding them all together. I don't mean to sound like i'm downplaying these people but i just don't see it.


That's what I don't get. I can't go in the grocery store without having a full blown panic attack. Yet, these people are able to get on stages, be around large crowds of people constantly, and always be in the spotlight. Maybe they do have some kind of anxiety but it's hard for me to believe that they have SAD. It's like when I try to tell my mom what I go through with my SAD and how debilitating the panic attacks. She always says "I have anxiety too. I talk a lot when I get nervous" lol. She cleary doesn't have the same kind of "anxiety" as me but she acts like it's the same thing. I kind of suspect it's like this with these celebrities too. They might be extremely stressed or nervous to an extent. I just can't picture someone with SAD voluntarily putting themselves into a lifestyle in which they'll constantly be around crowds of people. I can't see it :no


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Ventura said:


> The people I've quoted officially talked about their SAD at one point of time- and other anxiety problems, I quoted them and sourced. I agree it might go a bit far judging other famous people, without back-up proof of them saying so.


IIRC, Dontrelle Willis never actually spoke about it. It came out through the team putting him on the disabled list and listing that as the reason (a lot of teams were upset at the idea of being able to make players roster-exempt because of a possible mental health issue, since it could be abused). And a quick look at the link says he was diagnosed by an abnormal blood test (WTF?)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

TristanS said:


> IIRC, Dontrelle Willis never actually spoke about it. It came out through the team putting him on the disabled list and listing that as the reason (a lot of teams were upset at the idea of being able to make players roster-exempt because of a possible mental health issue, since it could be abused). And a quick look at the link says he was diagnosed by an abnormal blood test (WTF?)


High Cortisol - it's a stress hormone (basically hormone imbalance) in the pituitary gland.

And other testings, of hormones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I kinda doubt most of these having SAD. Perhaps my definition of SAD just differs from most. I mean how can you be an actor or actress if you have it? Or performing live gigs and sports in front of thousands of people? We all know being shy doesn't really qualify as a disorder(that's what i think anyways). SAD to me is when you cannot function AT ALL in social situations. Can you see somebody with the actual DISORDER being successful at these things? I see them avoiding them all together. I don't mean to sound like i'm downplaying these people but i just don't see it.


Easy to act when you have all of your words in front of you. Improvisation would be a whole other issue!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I heard that Al Pacino and De Niro are shy and quiet.


----------



## harunpark (May 10, 2012)

*Social Anxiety*

Shyness and public stress can prevent an personal from suffering from a far more whole and eventful way of life. It might probably slow down personal progression. This issue could impact the suffer's personal as well as expert way of life. During present-day community, a lot more people are in search of an easy selection for almost any task they have. Our community wishes immediate satisfaction. Medication will notheal shyness and public stress. It generally conceals it. To healthis situation, it will take somework, however profits are well considerable.
http://www.zmili.com/
bookmark


----------



## bfkjd (Feb 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> I don't believe this for a second. How many of these celebrities really have had *0 *friends?


Social Anxiety means different things to different people and there are different levels of severity. Some people don't have any problem making friends with their peers their own age, but it's other things like public speaking, talking to authority figures, being put on the spot, eating in front of others, etc that are huge sources of anxiety.

Some people on this forum have trouble making conversation or making friends, but have no problem performing on a stage where it's scripted. Personally, I would rather die than be up on a stage doing anything, but I've never had much trouble making a few friends. Still, I'm not super popular or anything.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

bfkjd said:


> Social Anxiety means different things to different people and there are different levels of severity. Some people don't have any problem making friends with their peers their own age, but it's other things like public speaking, talking to authority figures, being put on the spot, eating in front of others, etc that are huge sources of anxiety.
> 
> Some people on this forum have trouble making conversation or making friends, but have no problem performing on a stage where it's scripted. Personally, I would rather die than be up on a stage doing anything, but I've never had much trouble making a few friends. Still, I'm not super popular or anything.


I guess people on this forum have many different problems. Personally I have only a moderate anxiety relating to public speaking, but that has gone down with practice. I've come to realize that the audience doesn't want to be there either and really doesn't care about you unless you take off your pants and fall on the floor.

I just don't care about strangers anymore. Hand me a speech and I will read it in front of any number of people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> I guess people on this forum have many different problems. Personally I have only a moderate anxiety relating to public speaking, but that has gone down with practice. I've come to realize that the audience doesn't want to be there either and really doesn't care about you unless you take off your pants and fall on the floor.
> 
> I just don't care about strangers anymore. Hand me a speech and I will read it in front of any number of people.


Me too, I am used to presenting now.

Get me with people I actually have to get to know, and yeah, I'll be a'worryin'. :afr.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Kingpin said:


> Leo Messi


Are you serious? will be looking into it.

So much more respect for him, not that it was not already high


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

arnie said:


> I don't believe this for a second. How many of these celebrities really have had *0 *friends?


THEY DONT DESERVE SAD! lol.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Shame on all of you!!

How u all forgot_* Howard Hughes‏*_ !!:clap:clap









-=================================

not sure, but a man without a wife, and of course kids, no brothers or sisters,,, always talk in a low voice !*rarely give speeches*!

or may be he's just a shy man!

sultan of oman









BTW, didn't know she can SMILE!! lolol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> For comic nerds: Steve Ditko. He's someone who escalated the dramas and angst of characters like Peter Parker, Bruce Banner and Tony Stark due, most likely, with his association towards his own anxiety(ies).


Wow really? Now Spider-man makes a lot of sense, I just thought Parker was a run of-the-mill shy guy.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> Me.


So who are you in real life then?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I kinda doubt most of these having SAD. Perhaps my definition of SAD just differs from most. I mean how can you be an actor or actress if you have it? Or performing live gigs and sports in front of thousands of people? We all know being shy doesn't really qualify as a disorder(that's what i think anyways). SAD to me is when you cannot function AT ALL in social situations. Can you see somebody with the actual DISORDER being successful at these things? I see them avoiding them all together. I don't mean to sound like i'm downplaying these people but i just don't see it.


I agree to an extent.. but from personal experience, I know I'm an extrovert and I have SAD. I also know that I'm relatively fine with talking to people if I know I don't have to have an ongoing relationship with them, if that pressure to make a lasting connection isn't there.. and I've been on stage a number of times, from dancing to singing, it's hardly as scrutinizing as it seems- the lights tend to crowd out your awareness of the crowd- as long as I'm not making a speech. And it's easier when there's no pressure to connect to step out of my box and seem like an entirely different person- even for just a few moments- to escape from myself, then maybe these folks do it too..


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

regimes said:


> I agree to an extent.. but from personal experience, I know I'm an extrovert and I have SAD. I also know that I'm relatively fine with talking to people if I know I don't have to have an ongoing relationship with them, if that pressure to make a lasting connection isn't there.. and I've been on stage a number of times, from dancing to singing, it's hardly as scrutinizing as it seems- the lights tend to crowd out your awareness of the crowd- as long as I'm not making a speech. And it's easier when there's no pressure to connect to step out of my box and seem like an entirely different person- even for just a few moments- to escape from myself, then maybe these folks do it too..


So what exactly makes you believe you have SA to begin with? I'm not saying you don't have it, but the ability to shut off all outside distractions (such as knowing people are watching you perform) doesn't seem like an ability someone with SA would possess.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

I agree with you. Some people do not take this disorder seriously


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> So what exactly makes you believe you have SA to begin with? I'm not saying you don't have it, but the ability to shut off all outside distractions (such as knowing people are watching you perform) doesn't seem like an ability someone with SA would possess.


I disagree. I know for me. One aspect of my life where I am anxiety free. I have it leading up to but not during is job interviews. How. I don't know. I have a persona, which is very confident, very knowledgeable, likable and so on. With in an interview I can sell myself. Any other aspect of life and I am lacking confidence and words.

So I would believe that someone can perform. Liken it to putting on a mask and being free for x amount of time. It is unrealistic to be able to do it all the time because it is not you. But for moments you can be someone else.

I just have no control of my interview ability. And can not move it into other aspects of my life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> I disagree. I know for me. One aspect of my life where I am anxiety free. I have it leading up to but not during is job interviews. How. I don't know. I have a persona, which is very confident, very knowledgeable, likable and so on. With in an interview I can sell myself. Any other aspect of life and I am lacking confidence and words.
> 
> So I would believe that someone can perform. Liken it to putting on a mask and being free for x amount of time. It is unrealistic to be able to do it all the time because it is not you. But for moments you can be someone else.
> 
> I just have no control of my interview ability. And can not move it into other aspects of my life.


Job interviews are common stressors, SAers and non-SAers alike.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Job interviews are common stressors, SAers and non-SAers alike.


Yes, but my point was being able to use a persona where I become a different person so to say. Just saying that someone which has sa and can act / sing dance could do the same.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Steve Perry from Journey also suffers from panic attacks.*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> Yes, but my point was being able to use a persona where I become a different person so to say. Just saying that someone which has sa and can act / sing dance could do the same.


Yep - we kinda have to do that, too. :sigh


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Those people have at least 2 friends. I have 0.. the end


----------



## Fredjones01 (Jun 5, 2012)

My favorite celebrities is Angelina Jolie. She is an Oscar-winning actress.








She performs roll in many movies but my favorite movies are :-
1. Kung Fu Panda 2
2. The Tourist 
3. Kung Fu Panda Holiday Special 
4. Changeling 
5. A Mighty Heart

--------------------------
For a collection of Celebrity Photos , you see gossups. and also Celebrities Fashion news latest got from the haute couture.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Vincent Van Gogh, the Dutch painter, had social anxiety throughout his life. His childhood and adolescent was marked with profound loneliness stemming from his social ineptitude and awkwardness which shunned him from society. His life was filled with continuous solitude and rejection from society, which led to his profound mental health deterioration. I'm reading an excellent biography on him, and found a few similarities to my own life. He was truly a remarkable human being.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

probably already been said but daniel tosh has/had it


----------



## Contra (Feb 23, 2010)

A couple more musicians; Robin Pecknold of Fleet Foxes, and Brian Wilson of the Beach Boys. Pecknold once said during an interview that he's never been to a party, hates bars and doesn't have any friends apart from his bandmates. Wilson famously spent several years as a recluse and agoraphobic, and comes across as extremely nervous and awkward during interviews. I also came across a story about a fan who got a chance to meet him in which it's said that "to say he is uncomfortable around people he doesn't know is like saying _Pet Sounds_ is just "some record.""


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Contra said:


> A couple more musicians; Robin Pecknold of Fleet Foxes, and Brian Wilson of the Beach Boys. Pecknold once said during an interview that he's never been to a party, hates bars and doesn't have any friends apart from his bandmates. Wilson famously spent several years as a recluse and agoraphobic, and comes across as extremely nervous and awkward during interviews. I also came across a story about a fan who got a chance to meet him in which it's said that "to say he is uncomfortable around people he doesn't know is like saying _Pet Sounds_ is just "some record.""


I think meg white has it too, or at least she acts like she does


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

As far as fictional characters with SA I can really relate to that Reginald Barclay guy on Star Trek the Next Generation.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i dont believe that a lot of these celebrities really have it, or at least nothing like what i have. in my opinion, there needs to be functional impairment for it to qualify as a disorder. if you can be social and successful but you just feel shy doing so, thats shyness. if you spend your life hiding from the world, never forming relationships, never havign a girlfriend, feeling like a total misfit, grossly under achieving thats a disorder. i think its ridiculous that because kristen stewart for instance, looks a bit shy in SOME interviews, people conclude she has social anxiety disorder.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the late Tonight Show host Johnny Carson had it. He was very shy and reserved. Didn't go out in public much.


----------



## Sarah1982 (Jun 24, 2012)

matty said:


> Yes, but my point was being able to use a persona where I become a different person so to say. Just saying that someone which has sa and can act / sing dance could do the same.


I totally relate. I have bad anxiety in a lot of situations but I can kill interviews. I'm like a different person- I act and get courage from I don't know where. I think it's because I know that these people don't know me and also I don't have to worry what they are thinking or are they judging me personally because you know already that its professional and its 100% honest.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ perhaps you should pretend that everything is an interview


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I know Ricky Williams definitely had/has SA. I saw a T.V show talking about his life several years back and read about him in a book. 

He quit football, during his prime years, because of it. He also would do his interviews with the media with his helmet on (the kind with the visor that hides the face).


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

matty said:


> I disagree. I know for me. One aspect of my life where I am anxiety free. I have it leading up to but not during is job interviews. How. I don't know. I have a persona, which is very confident, very knowledgeable, likable and so on. With in an interview I can sell myself. Any other aspect of life and I am lacking confidence and words.
> 
> So I would believe that someone can perform. Liken it to putting on a mask and being free for x amount of time. It is unrealistic to be able to do it all the time because it is not you. But for moments you can be someone else.
> 
> I just have no control of my interview ability. And can not move it into other aspects of my life.


Interesting; for some reason I have pretty much the same ability. I get a bit nervous prior to a job interview, but not nearly as much as I would going to a party for example or even just meeting a new person. In my mind, for some reason, I can fake the confidence in a job interview, maybe knowing that I may not ever actually have to see these people again or do the things I say I can do well.

Once I get the job, I'm extremely anxious again. But in those moments of the interview, I can come across as very competent despite underlying anxiety. It seems very similar to the idea of pretending to be someone else.

Also, actors are following a script; if they are judged, it's not actually them being judged, it's the character, so it's a completely different thing. On another note, I was a mascot once, and I did not have any anxiety while in the suit. Outside of the suit, different story. But people would have all kinds of reactions to the mascot and it didn't worry me at all.

I truly believe actors/actresses/performers can for sure have social anxiety; it may not be the highest, most debilitating form, or they may have worked on it before being at this point, but I believe it's possible.


----------



## Brickbatstone (Jun 22, 2012)

I believe that they have/had SA. Not everyone has the same degree of SA and there are those who seek help to manage their SA.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Darryl Hannah is reportedly extremely shy.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Emma Stone used to have an anxiety disorder, which sounds like it could have been SA:



> But growing up in Scottsdale, Arizona, Stone suffered from intense anxiety attacks. While other kids were having sleepovers, she would stay home with her parents, watching reruns of SNL and movies like The Jerk and Reds, and she still identifies more with the baby-boomer generation than her own, as evidenced by her acceptance speech at the MTV Movie Awards.
> 
> ...
> 
> "I project things onto situations that aren't necessarily happening," she says when I ask what her worst quality is. "Oh, yeah," she says. I must look surprised: I was expecting a joke about a vestigial tail or something. "I'm really going to go there. This is like a historical 'I have dealt with it in therapy' type of thing. I'll think that someone is saying something or thinking something, and I'll react emotionally as if that were the truth. Sometimes I think someone is whispering to someone else about me, and I get sad, and then I'm reacting like I'm sad for hours when it really isn't happening." She pauses. "For the rest of the night, I'm going to think about how I told you that."


(read more here)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the guy who plays Shane in The walking dead has it. You can kind of tell in his interviews


----------



## sickgecko (Feb 18, 2012)

Harrison Ford had/has it. He had trouble on stage quite a lot. 
It's difficult to believe...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Christophe Lemaitre the French sprinter (Europes best) apparently got bullied when he was younger because he was quiet and still has issues with confidence.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Didn't it said that everyone had social anxiety? Lol


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

I remember watching an interview of Shannyn Sossamon where she talked about being shy, getting anxiety and she was all nervous in the interview too.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i remember having so much anxiety that i had thinking & eating problems, besides being suicidal. i tried getting into a psych hospital for help, but the intake nurse told me "lots of celebrities have social anxiety" & told me to shoo (she said get a therapist b/c the hospital is for real problems).

thanks for raising awareness, celebrities!

are there any famous people in the quieter arts (writers, thinkers, etc.) who have/had social anxiety disorder? i can't relate to performers (actors & entertainers) who have social anxiety.

edited to add: here's a list of writers with varying degrees of shyness, but doesn't really say anything about social anxiety.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

I think Ricky Gervais has SAD. Wait ... that could be wrong.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 17, 2012)

Some of you are too quick to assume that others have to have the exact same form of SA that you do. I'm not famous, but I can relate to how these people could have social anxiety and still perform.

I can't enter a supermarket alone, but can sit on stage and perform in front of people. The larger the audience is, the less anxiety I feel, I can't perform for my friends in more intimate settings because the more it becomes just a sea of random bodies the less connected I feel to any individual and the easier it is for me to not worry about what they might be thinking. Also, when you're on stage, you're in charge, there is no interaction, you don't need to be on your toes with a response to a random question or deal with anyone on a direct level or stare anyone in the eyes.

Performance anxiety and social anxiety don't always go hand in hand.


----------



## sam1988 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Revenge Star Madeline Stowe*

Don't forget the beautiful Madeline Stowe, aka Victoria Grayson from Revenge (My current favorite show) ! She has stated on a recent Jimmy Kimmel interview that she has SA and and has joked that she gets buzzed to overcome her SA for award shows, etc . Believe it or not, but I think its true!


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

Cannonball said:


> Some of you are too quick to assume that others have to have the exact same form of SA that you do. I'm not famous, but I can relate to how these people could have social anxiety and still perform.


i was just wondering if there was more than just actors & actresses who have social anxiety disorder. i can relate more to a reclusive poet like Emily Dickinson than a tabloid target like Kristen Stewart or whoever. not saying that entertainers can't have anxiety, i just dislike that all we can think of when it comes to famous people are entertainers, & i resent that what little they did to raise awareness about social anxiety prevented me from getting the help i needed.


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

Thom Yorke (possibly), Johnny Depp, Dave Chappelle (obvious), Michael Jackson


----------



## TheOneNobodyKnows (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to be jealous of Daniel Tosh because I thought he was a very well spoken and social person, and now I look up to him as a role model because of his social anxiety and how much has achieved even with it.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Joel Zimmerman (deadmau5)

http://stoneyroads.com/deadmau5-dealing-with-severe-depression/

Article above talks about his depression/anxiety, he also has mentioned several times how he's really socially awkward (and you can tell).


----------



## bluebutton (Nov 6, 2012)

i don't understand how you can be a hollywood actress and suffer social anxiety. it seems impossible to me. maybe these people like kristen stewart or amanda seinfried (sp?) are just shy? it just doesn't make sense to me, they know their career will entail award ceremony speeches, lots of fans, and everyone seeing and judging you. most people with SAD like to go unnoticed, no?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Kanye west doesnt have SA but i guess hes really quiet when hes not on a stage or on tv... they say hes really socially awkward when hes just being him self


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I recently read this profile of Oliver Sacks, popular neuroscience writer of _Awakenings _and _The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat_:

http://nymag.com/news/features/oliver-sacks-2012-11/index1.html#

"Sacks's most notable problem, though, is what his friends tactfully call his "shyness," and which he calls a "disease." In his telling, his childhood was virtually friendless through middle adolescence; he doesn't understand what people could possibly like about him; and he's spent most of his adulthood in a state of acute, even paralytic loneliness, rescued only by work. "I had never been in a situation of such safe intimacy with other human beings," he has said of the time ministering to the semi-catatonic patients of _Awakenings."_

Later in the article it says he's been in therapy for 46 years!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shyshisho said:


> I recently read this profile of Oliver Sacks, popular neuroscience writer of _Awakenings _and _The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat_:
> 
> http://nymag.com/news/features/oliver-sacks-2012-11/index1.html#
> 
> ...


Wow, not only in therapy for 46 years, but with the same therapist throughout that time. What could the therapist know that he has not already told him? What is the total cost of all that therapy?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I was famous for some short time but it doesn't mean anything to me.


----------



## cephalexin (Nov 26, 2012)

I would think Gabe Newell at least has some performance anxiety. Obviously that's not a good indicator for full blown SA, but it's something I've noticed in almost all his interviews.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Freesix88 said:


> I was famous for some short time but it doesn't mean anything to me.


Who are you?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Daniel Tosh


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I remember seeing an interview a few years back with Miranda Hart, and I don't remember all the details, but I believe she talked about having anxiety disorders and agoraphobia when she was younger and needed CBT to be able to function again.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

hoddesdon said:


> Who are you?


I still have to figure that out.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Emma Stone I'm pretty sure. She's suffered from like panic attacks and isolated herself as a result. I also happen to have a huge crush on her, she's pretty much the cutest thing ever. :lol


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Johnny Depp and Kristen Stewart lol both are awkward


----------



## Anxious101 (Jan 27, 2012)

Race Car Driver said:


> I didn't know Kristen Stewart had SAD, but it makes perfect sense. I've heard people badmouthing her on the radio once, saying that she doesn't appreciate her fans because she posted something on Twitter or somewhere upset about her fans crowding her and following her around. Now after hearing this, it's kind of sad she gets a bad wrap for that because of something she suffers with and has no control over. I think we can all agree, for someone with SAD, being surrounded by crowds- even well-meaning fans- constantly would be a major cause of anxiety and frustration.
> 
> I had no idea Trent Reznor and Maynard had SAD, but they are two of my favorites, especially Maynard.


Where's the proof?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> So what exactly makes you believe you have SA to begin with? I'm not saying you don't have it, but the ability to shut off all outside distractions (such as knowing people are watching you perform) doesn't seem like an ability someone with SA would possess.


this is five billion months late BUT
i went to a therapist after having a panic attack during my first job interview and that's when i found out. 
the pressure to connect and interact is where my anxiety lies.


----------



## watcher (Dec 24, 2012)

SA or not, Emma Stone is definitely super-cute :yes

Gillian Jacobs (she plays one of my favorite TV characters ever on one of my favorite TV shows ever, Britta on Community) seems to be a rather shy, anxious and awkward person and is actually pretty open about it on podcast appearances and such. I don't think it's disorder-level and she seems to handle it well but she says a lot of things I can very much relate to. On one podcast she outright says she gets a lot of social anxiety about stuff and has a humorously exaggerated but seemingly genuine social anxiety "attack".

Here's a nice advice video from her, even though it's not strictly SA-related:


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

ArcheKoeln said:


> Amanda Seyfried


She definitely has stage fright. Saw this interview recently on Letterman were she talks about it and using alcohol to get by..


----------



## Live (Jan 1, 2013)

Sarah Mitchelle Gellar have BDD


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

PJ Harvey has it for sure. She describes herself as being "an extremely quiet person, who doesn't go out much, doesn't talk to people". Yet when she performs you can't tell at all.


----------



## bashfulbeauty (Dec 25, 2012)

Obviously, I have SAD, but I love acting. Whenever I'm on stage I can be myself, I feel fearless and empowered; it's like no one can touch me because all those petty people who judge are below me and are overshadowed by the bright lights that are shining down on me.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think its said that superstar Avril Lavigne is said to be shy, Ive heard this before. There is a list in this site with alot of celebrities including Lucille Ball and historical figures on it such as President Abraham Lincoln, the president who got us through the Civil War. It is said that Lincoln was really awkward and lanky also.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Its called acting, it helps you escape the anxiety. When i sing karaoke and immitate Benjamin Orr of the CARS i get the same feeling.


----------



## purringinside (Jan 19, 2013)

Michael Jackson was a very shy person off stage!! For some reason, being on stage was what made him feel comfortable.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

arnie said:


> I don't believe this for a second. How many of these celebrities really have had *0 *friends?


they don't , they have groupies/fans and workers. 
if they get broke they will end alone.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

purringinside said:


> Michael Jackson was a very shy person off stage!! For some reason, being on stage was what made him feel comfortable.


Michael Jackson and many other celebrities are suspected. Avril Lavigne said she was shy. the word social anxiety wasnt used but she just maybe socially phobic cause it was mentioned. Benjamin Orr of the CARS had trouble socializing and with women too and probably part of the reason why he wasnt the frontman all the time like Ric Ocasek. Robert Deniro, Julia Roberts, and I believe I heard Tom Cruise. Historical figures including Thomas Jefferson, Theodore Rooselvelt , one of the Wright Brothers, and the president who led us through the Civil War Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

bluebutton said:


> i don't understand how you can be a hollywood actress and suffer social anxiety. it seems impossible to me. maybe these people like kristen stewart or amanda seinfried (sp?) are just shy? it just doesn't make sense to me, they know their career will entail award ceremony speeches, lots of fans, and everyone seeing and judging you. most people with SAD like to go unnoticed, no?


Thats untrue they have it too. its so hard for them because of being judged but able to manage themselves and get by. There is a long list of celebrities and historical figures who have or had social anxiety or some other form of disorder such as bipolar


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Kafka, Pessoa, somewhat true for Baudelaire, others did not appear to have outward anxiety but commited suicide nonetheless. Pretty much most of the famous authors of the past had problems.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I read that Howard Stern is shy, but not SA.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

think I would be good at acting.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Mersault said:


> Kafka, Pessoa, somewhat true for Baudelaire, others did not appear to have outward anxiety but commited suicide nonetheless. Pretty much most of the famous authors of the past had problems.


Yes, I suppose the story "The Metamorphosis" by Franz Kafka could indicate that.


----------



## F S (Jan 13, 2013)

David Walliams of Little Britain has said that he loves acting because he can hide behind the persona of his character. He's very gentle and soft-spoken in real life. I've no idea if he has social anxiety but I think there's a definite allure in the world of performing for people with S.A.D. Like a form of self-escape.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

I don't know why, but hearing that Kristen Stewart has SAD makes me feel a lot better. I've always thought of myself like her..

Also I have heard that Robert Pattinson is painfully shy, but I'm unsure if it's as extreme as having SAD.


----------



## CWoods (May 10, 2013)

*Do you know what famous people can't poop on set?*

Me neither! It's like this taboo subject, the pink elephant, that no one actually does but we all know EVERYONE POOPS! What about those poor saps that have problems pooping away from home. "Hold up! Gotta go home to poop, back in an hour." Take this survey to help out a problem pooper! https://www.psychdata.com/s.asp?SID=153888


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CWoods said:


> Me neither! It's like this taboo subject, the pink elephant, that no one actually does but we all know EVERYONE POOPS! What about those poor saps that have problems pooping away from home. "Hold up! Gotta go home to poop, back in an hour." Take this survey to help out a problem pooper! https://www.psychdata.com/s.asp?SID=153888


OMG! My stepnephew had trouble with pooing and his parents bought him a book called "Everyone Poops"!!! No joke. I think this is the book:

:haha :haha :haha - that horse is ready to GO!


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Actually having the diagnosis *and* assuming that one has SA are two diffrent things.
I hope nobody uses such myths to feel better about themselfs so that they aren't the only one with SA.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Johnny Depp?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

MurrayJ said:


> Actually having the diagnosis *and* assuming that one has SA are two diffrent things.
> I hope nobody uses such myths to feel better about themselfs so that they aren't the only one with SA.


I don't see why it's such a bad thing if it gets someone to feel better about themselves.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Any Australians out there will know who Garry McDonald is - a well-known Australian actor and comedian. He has suffered from anxiety for many years plus major depression.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

RICKY WILLIAMS..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

u be the judge..


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

somehow it wouldnt surprise me if kristen steward had SAD


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> u be the judge..


That Fantasy Factory clip was had to watch. I remember when I originally saw it.

I always felt sorry for big cat and some of the things he had to do.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I don't see why it's such a bad thing if it gets someone to feel better about themselves.


Maybe on short term


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't know if he's already mentioned, but Trent Reznor from NIN suffered from SA for a period of time.

"During the five years following the release of The Downward Spiral, Reznor struggled with depression, social anxiety disorder, and the death of his grandmother (who raised him)."


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder does Eminem have it. He's suggestive with it in several of his more "meaningful" songs.


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh and not to be a d bag here, but 90% of this thread is speculation. I doubt most celbs have it and they're just saying it to be "trendy", because I tried to act with SA and it was brutal.

It made Steven Segal look like Al Pacino. It's not possible in my opinion


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Mussolini said:


> Oh and not to be a d bag here, but 90% of this thread is speculation. I doubt most celbs have it and they're just saying it to be "trendy", because I tried to act with SA and it was brutal.
> 
> It made Steven Segal look like Al Pacino. It's not possible in my opinion


not many but I heard of a few famous people having sa symptoms.. i know theres some athletes that definately have it.. btw that aint trendy...


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> not many but I heard of a few famous people having sa symptoms.. i know theres some athletes that definately have it.. btw that aint trendy...


You may not think so, but just watch a movie like "Perks of being a wallflower" or something. For Hollywood at least, SA is just another thing that makes them " a unique artist" because trust me, you can't act with extreme SA. As far as athletes and singers go though, I believe it.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Did Mussolini have it?


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Didn't Einstein have SA??


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Mussolini said:


> You may not think so, but just watch a movie like "Perks of being a wallflower" or something. For Hollywood at least, SA is just another thing that makes them " a unique artist" because trust me, you can't act with extreme SA. As far as athletes and singers go though, I believe it.


Don't say that please.. maybe you found it impossible to act with SA, but that doesn't mean you should give up. I really want to become an actress and I am going to my first acting lesson next week and I am scared.. but even if it goes terribly I will go to the next one, and in time I will hopefully become better at it.


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ Did Mussolini have it?


lol I doubt. You have be pretty assertive to be a dictator like he was. It's kind of tough to lead a nation into war if you're afraid to ask for the tanks.



MoonlitMadness said:


> Don't say that please.. maybe you found it impossible to act with SA, but that doesn't mean you should give up. I really want to become an actress and I am going to my first acting lesson next week and I am scared.. but even if it goes terribly I will go to the next one, and in time I will hopefully become better at it.


I don't say that to discourage anyone, it probably is possible on a smaller scale, but no way in earth am I going to believe big time actors have it like Depp or KS for instance. If they do have SA, they're pretty outgoing with it and it gives them zero issues doing their job, which is why I have my doubts.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't know if Paul Simon from Simon and Garfunkel had it (maybe it was Art the one who had it?) but songs like I Am A Rock, A Most Peculiar Man, The Boxer, The Sound of Silence are quite relatable to someone with anxiety. 
I don't know if writer Fedor Dostoevsky had it, it also seems like that because he had periods where he would isolate himself form everything. Just read Notes From The Underground or White Nights.
I'm pretty sure Kim Basinger has it, though she beated it. 
Nick Drake had it,i'm sure: he never played live, he just left his demos at the front desk of his record company, no one knows if he ever had a girlfriend and had very few friends. The only time he was interviewed, he said that when he was in college and everyone was doing something more productive, he would just go back to his dorm to listen to The Beatles and Bob Dylan and play guitar.
Kurt Cobain stated several times that he couldn't connect with people and he had a hard time "fitting in". Don't know if that's anxiety though.
Ian Curtis was weird as heck. I'm not sure of he had anxiety, but his epileptic seizures made him feel terrible, i suppose he was somewhat ashamed of it.
Most of the people i mention here are dead, Kurt, Nick and Ian by suicide. It's scary if you think about it... how people idolize celebrities that kill themselves.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Mussolini said:


> lol I doubt. You have be pretty assertive to be a dictator like he was. It's kind of tough to lead a nation into war if you're afraid to ask for the tanks.


:clap:clap Love it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^What about anger - it's big with SA.

"I veel show de extrovertz who eez bozz!"


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

sinkingintothesea said:


> Wow I just watched Kristen in an interview and she appears arrogant and seems like she has an attitude to people that have never experienced SAD. But in reality, she's so tense and scared of being judged by people. If she has SAD, I really feel for her  But she is an amazing actress


I dread to think what you'd say bad acting is then lol!


----------



## Basket Case (Jun 17, 2013)

kubrick has show signs of social problems.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Ummm..Kristen Stewart sucks as an actress. Lol
Now the actor Chris Evans (Captain America, Push, Fantastic Four) gets anxiety attacks and he worries a lot. I think he has SA but look at him, he's a GREAT actorl, hilarious and verrrrry easy on the eyes.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> For comic nerds: Steve Ditko. He's someone who escalated the dramas and angst of characters like Peter Parker, Bruce Banner and Tony Stark due, most likely, with his association towards his own anxiety(ies).


Wooooah really? Now that's interesting. Tony Stark is my fave 

comic book hero mostly because all the angst. I always thought his character had slight SA. Peter Parker definitely had it. Applause for Ditko.


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Kristen Stewart is shy. Either that, or she has SA, which would explain her acting


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

I get the idea of listing those people who have had great success or luck and have the same conditions that we all do. But does anyone else get the notion that these people aren't me and therefore I don't care about them?  I mean, it's fine to talk about social anxiety with others directly on a forum like this, but just hearing about how other people made their lives work while dealing with it isn't as inspiring as one would hope. Who knows, maybe I'm just an ***, hah...


----------



## SydKat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think Jakob Dylan (lead singer/songwriter of The Wallflowers) might have had it at some point. I remember reading an interview with him and he said that in the beginning of his career he had a lot of trouble getting up on stage and performing in front of people. He said that sometimes he got so nervous that he would call his bandmates only hours before a gig and tell them he was sick so he wouldn't have to perform.
On a related note, I remember seeing Ringo Starr on Conan last year and though I don't think this is SA, Ringo said that to this day he still gets incredibly nervous right before getting on stage (sometimes to the point of throwing up). 

I'm not sure where the line is between stage fright and SA but I'm sure the symptoms/feelings are similar.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Even if you're a celebrity, you can still be alone. Friends aren't defined by the people who choose to associate with you, or follow you around. They are the people who you know will stick by you, that know and care about you, and shares something strong with you, a bond. I think famous people especially feel a detachment from the world as they're being projected by the media as an image that distorts their true selves, and are beloved by fans who know nothing about them. It makes sense why drugs and alcohol dependency is so high for a lot of celebrities.
> 
> For some people, masking their true identity through acting or being on stage is a sort of false-persona, a comfort object, that allows them to function somewhat in front of the public. It doesn't mean they aren't socially anxious, they just feel confident being hidden behind a character rather than having to be themselves. Outside of those things, people expect them to be similar to who they regularly portray, and when they're not, they feel isolated and dejected for not living up to other people's expectations.
> 
> For example, I have a lot of social anxiety issues but at work I can function pretty well, because I build up a positive, professional-like persona under the guise of my job. I can socialize with people a little easier because of my purpose there, whereas just being thrust into everyday life, wandering around with no set task or purpose, is a lot harder.


very well said, your right, when i saw the list of who may have Sa i was surprised, people like Superstar Avril Lavigne (she used introverted and shy), Robert Deniro , Benjamin Orr of the CARS, Jewel, Michelle Pfieffer, Jim Carey , Harrison Ford, David Lettermaan, Brad Pitt ,Leonardo Dicaprio, Tom Cruise, and the president who brought us through the Civil War, Abraham Lincoln. People who i looked up to for years have what I have, it gave me great inspiration


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sam1911 said:


> Johnny Depp and Kristen Stewart lol both are awkward


I refuse to believe that Johnny Depp has social anxiety


----------



## skysurfer (Jul 10, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> For example, I have a lot of social anxiety issues but at work I can function pretty well, because I build up a positive, professional-like persona under the guise of my job. I can socialize with people a little easier because of my purpose there, whereas just being thrust into everyday life, wandering around with no set task or purpose, is a lot harder.


This is so true. In fact, the crack in my armour shows through if I socialize with some of these people outside of work. Grabbing drinks with them at the end is awkward (when I don't decline outright) and my conversational skills grind to a halt. That is, until I've tossed back a few, but ultimately I don't want to rely on alcohol to shut down my SA for a few hours.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Anybody can have some form of social anxiety. But for it to be social anxiety disorder, that would need to be pretty extreme.


----------



## mizuhara (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone knows him, but there's this guy named Max Bemis, he's the lead singer of a band called Say Anything and he has talked about his bipolarity and social anxiety many times and I feel like I can relate to a lot of his songs and I think anyone who has SA would relate too.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Paul scholes (football/soccer player) is very shy and never does tv interviews


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

apx24 said:


> I refuse to believe that Johnny Depp has social anxiety


He could, he probably just doesn't have the social awkwardness that goes with it. But ;like you said, I doubt it.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

jessabones said:


> Ummm..Kristen Stewart sucks as an actress. Lol


seriously!

i believe jean arthur was shy. she'd have episodes before takes on set.


----------



## Under the Radar (Jan 5, 2013)

You won't find a celebrity who genuinely suffers from SAD since being a celebrity requires to be exactly the opposite of SA. Of course there are shy actors/musicians out there but that's completely different.


----------



## Aimforthestars (May 8, 2013)

I think all that we're shown of celebrities is their professional persona, so there's no way to assume that in real-life they're the same - outgoing or unafraid of an audience. I think celebrities can definitely have SAD, just as any one of us. The reason they get used to being in the spotlight at events that their job requires is that, in the end, their paycheck pays the bills. I think they learn to cope or get treatment and maybe the severity of the SAD decreases. 
I have SAD and work in a customer service-heavy field. A lot of the interactions I have with customers leave me feeling very anxious, which was a big internal problem when I first started. But I've learned the coping mechanisms that work best because I needed the job. In the end, I develop a professional persona that's confident and assuring, and I'm mostly anxiety-free. However, this doesn't carry over to other aspects of my life, such as relationships. 

For everyone, the way that SAD affects them and how much they can adapt with it differs. I wouldn't completely exclude celebrities from having SAD because they're in the spotlight so often; inside they could be completely melting down. 

I'm surprised to hear that Emma Stone has/had SAD; her quote really applied to me, though.


----------



## idk454 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mitch Hedberg was socially awkward, does that count? If you look closely enough, in his stand up comedy videos, behind his sunglasses his eyes were usually closed


----------



## Basket Case (Jun 17, 2013)

S. Kubrick, 2000 :

“I am very shy – really shy – I even had a stutter as a kid, which I slowly got over, but I still regress into that shyness. So I don’t like walking into a crowded restaurant by myself; I don’t like going to a party by myself.”


----------



## Anthony V (Jun 26, 2011)

I dont know if anyones mentioned it yet but Dane Cook suffers from Social anxiety. He said it in an interview. Hes a comedian that sells out arena's so anythings possible folks.


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Anthony V said:


> I dont know if anyones mentioned it yet but Dane Cook suffers from Social anxiety. He said it in an interview. Hes a comedian that sells out arena's so anythings possible folks.


I guess so, even I have my moments. I used to do performing arts and ballroom, but once I took to the stage and became a character, it was like my anxiety just took leave. But then, I think everyone has it to some extent. It's when it's interfering with your day-to-day life that it becomes a problem.

I heard someone in one of those scripted reality shows has SAD, but I don't know how true it is, since I heard it from a source I never know if I should trust or not. I really couldn't envisage anyone from one of those shows having social anxiety severe enough to qualify for an SAD diagnosis, but that's just me.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

No actors *really* have SA. It is fashionable, even expected, of them to say they are really shy inside and acting is just therapy. Show me an actor who can't make idle chit-chat - obviously - but who also can't talk about work or even greet coworkers and I'll show you an actor with SA - otherwise they are all talk... But don't hold your breath.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I think Patrick Stewart bleats on about this like it is a fashion accessory when he obviously doesn't know the meaning of the term SA... I have seen him mention it in interviews. It is some warped status symbol that celebrities desire like miniature dogs and Bentleys.


----------



## Basket Case (Jun 17, 2013)

Franz Kafka


----------



## Depression (Jul 23, 2013)

If anyone listens to hardstyle I think the Wasted Penguinz guys have SAD

A. Most songs titled "Melancholia" "Anxiety" "Far From Reality" "Confined Thoughts" etc.

B. Depressed lyrics 
"It's time for me to run, run away from all of this
The pain inside of me is taking over everything
From time to time I feel lost inside this melody
It's like a fantasy, except it's called reality"

"It's like I'm running from my thoughts,
hiding in the dark
Trapped and concealed within these hollow walls
Have to forget about the past and believe in myself for a while"

C. Their excessive drinking during live performances implies stage fright

They are still my favorite artists, or maybe that's the exact reason I like them, that their music hits the spot for other people suffering from SA


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

Jim Parsons ( Big Bang Theory) is extremely shy in real life I have heard it numerous times also Carrie Underwood has mentioned she is really shy offstage. I am surprised about Daniel Tosh when I met him he was so calm and collected and cursing for messing up my autograph I was the shy one :: blushes::


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Trent Reznor, Thom Yorke, Keenan Maynard, Billy Corgan

anyways those were just assumptions maybe because of their lyrics.


----------



## Hannahcat (Mar 25, 2012)

Ventura said:


> Friends, or people who use them for their money and flip when the media goes bad on them?
> 
> SAD is not about how many friends you have... you can have some friends with SA you can have 0 friends with SAD.


I agree


----------



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

Race Car Driver said:


> I didn't know Kristen Stewart had SAD, but it makes perfect sense. I've heard people badmouthing her on the radio once, saying that she doesn't appreciate her fans because she posted something on Twitter or somewhere upset about her fans crowding her and following her around. Now after hearing this, it's kind of sad she gets a bad wrap for that because of something she suffers with and has no control over. I think we can all agree, for someone with SAD, being surrounded by crowds- even well-meaning fans- constantly would be a major cause of anxiety and frustration.


Yeah... Let's take a minute of silence. I think she'd like that.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Baseball players Khalil Greene and Zach Grienke.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

eminem


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

I like K-Stew I mean everyone ( press, etc) hates her but she is painfully shy you can see it in interviews and you can see it when she does press it isn't that she hates people she is painfully shy and people probably misread that thinking oh she's bored or oh she's being rude no she's just shy.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

littlemissbashful said:


> I like K-Stew I mean everyone ( press, etc) hates her but she is painfully shy you can see it in interviews and you can see it when she does press it isn't that she hates people she is painfully shy and people probably misread that thinking oh she's bored or oh she's being rude no she's just shy.


I agree, at least she is not really fake.


----------



## BrightSky (Jul 28, 2013)

Definitely The King of Pop, MJ!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ricky Williams. Former NFL Football player.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Sean Penn, I read somewhere he admitted how uncomfortable he is in social situations and needs to drink to relax himself which kind of makes sense. Him being like that could certainly explain why his marriage to Madonna didn't last and all his other anti-social behavior. Great actor though.


----------



## Mysterious Dr D (Aug 8, 2013)

max87 said:


> Nick Drake had it,i'm sure: he never played live, he just left his demos at the front desk of his record company, no one knows if he ever had a girlfriend and had very few friends. The only time he was interviewed, he said that when he was in college and everyone was doing something more productive, he would just go back to his dorm to listen to The Beatles and Bob Dylan and play guitar.


I've always believed Nick Drake had severe SA.


----------



## zeppy (Aug 19, 2013)

Well.Then.... Learnt something new today.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Me! Well not really&#8230;


----------



## furman01 (Sep 13, 2013)

Kristen Stewart

and you wouldn't guess it..

Harrison Ford himself haha... look at his interviews...


----------



## furman01 (Sep 13, 2013)

I love this guy! haha.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Superstar Avril Lavigne
Benjamin Orr of the CARS
Abraham Lincoln
Robert Deniro
Harrison Ford 

are some of my favorites


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Howard Stern when he's not on mic.


----------



## Tiago89 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ricky Williams.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> That's what I don't get. I can't go in the grocery store without having a full blown panic attack. Yet, these people are able to get on stages, be around large crowds of people constantly, and always be in the spotlight. Maybe they do have some kind of anxiety but it's hard for me to believe that they have SAD. It's like when I try to tell my mom what I go through with my SAD and how debilitating the panic attacks. She always says "I have anxiety too. I talk a lot when I get nervous" lol. She cleary doesn't have the same kind of "anxiety" as me but she acts like it's the same thing. I kind of suspect it's like this with these celebrities too. They might be extremely stressed or nervous to an extent. I just can't picture someone with SAD voluntarily putting themselves into a lifestyle in which they'll constantly be around crowds of people. I can't see it :no


Agreed.


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Howard Stern when he's not on mic.


I've heard him say this but I doubt it.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

tigerblood said:


> I've heard him say this but I doubt it.


I think JD could be a candidate for having it.


----------



## Fullofbooks (Sep 27, 2013)

I cant find the original post to quote but to the user who was saying he didn't get how celebrities could possibly have anxiety and get on stages etc I have/had DEBILITATING social anxiety where I ran out of stores crying but from a young age FORCED myself to keep going to events such as concerts where my knees would shake so bad I almost fell over, my hands would sweat, and I wanted to cry. I still kept going. Same goes for college and presentations. I had to present to a huge group once and ended the slide show with a picture of a very sad kitty and the words "can I sit down nowz?" and barely spoke during the presentation but you know what? with repeat attempts and either positive reinforcement or nothing awful happening I got better at it and more confident. I do think it is entirely possible for these people to be "keeping it at bay" as much as possible due to being so passionate about performing.

I have sadly gone back into hibernation mode but just thinking of the huge steps I was taking in college makes me want to get out there more.

Also, I looked at Kristen Stewarts interviews after reading she may have it and wow is she awkward. making many similar movements/fidgets that I would. I think she may very well have SAS.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Aug 26, 2013)

Hugh Laurie (he stated he has it in an interview)

And my favorite drummer James Owen Sullivan aka Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan. I read somewhere he had it and he took medications for the anxiety. Rest In Peace The Rev


----------



## hastingscaffeine (Sep 30, 2013)

I admire Hugh Laurie because of his acting/singing/writing talent, very glad to hear he's been open about SA as well.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Well i recently started acting and I thought it would be my 'cure'. While its certainly been beneficial in many areas, the core unresolved emotions are still there. I haven't done it long but i can totally understand how people in the spotlight could still hold chronic anxiety. It was so scary to play a character but extremely quickly it became fun and enjoyable. Unfortunately when i use the same approach on myself for years? NO, SCUMBAG BRAIN DOESN'T WANT TO CHANGE!!!

Playing a script vs being yourself? Big difference in my experience.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

I feel like a completely different person when I perform, the effects of SA and depression are debilitating day to day but when I get a chance to be on stage it is a whole new realm of interaction with people. I feel way more in control. My best side is on display. 

Getting dressed, and interacting with the necessary people up until that point is the hardest part. Oh, and completing the whole process sober.

I totally admire celebrities with SA or anything similar.


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

When you think about it, all the most talented/genius people have (had) SA. Vincent van Gogh, Franz Kafka, Brian Wilson, David Bowie, Johnny Depp. Take from that what you will.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't know if this had already been posted, kim basinger.


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

This is an interesting thread. I cannot imagine how these celebs do it if they do have SAD. Lot of respect and inspiration. If I were them, however, I would have prob killed myself :<.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We can overcome SA; we just have to learn the skills to do it and it is not an easy or fast process. It can be done, though. I have made big strides myself.


----------



## Caligrl (Oct 7, 2013)

littlemissbashful said:


> I like K-Stew I mean everyone ( press, etc) hates her but she is painfully shy you can see it in interviews and you can see it when she does press it isn't that she hates people she is painfully shy and people probably misread that thinking oh she's bored or oh she's being rude no she's just shy.


I agree. Kind of reminds me of high school. It wasn't that I hated people, but I was very shy and didn't smile and speak to anyone. When someone finally got to know me, they told me they thought I was stuck up or just mad all the time. So I can relate to her.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Harrison Ford, Robert Deniro, Superstar Avril lavigne, Benjamin Orr of the CARS, Tom Cruise, Michelle Pfiefer, Jewel, Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks, how about the president who brought us through the Civil War, Abraham Lincoln. Also Thomas Jefferson, and thats only some of them


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

LauraInTheSky said:


> I feel like a completely different person when I perform, the effects of SA and depression are debilitating day to day but when I get a chance to be on stage it is a whole new realm of interaction with people. I feel way more in control. My best side is on display.
> 
> Getting dressed, and interacting with the necessary people up until that point is the hardest part. Oh, and completing the whole process sober.
> 
> I totally admire celebrities with SA or anything similar.


Hey, Being from Ontario , do you like Avril Lavigne? : ) I think she has Social Anxiety as well , she has used the words introverted, shy.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Zack Greinke, starting pitcher for the Dodgers almost quit baseball and had to take meds for his SA:

"Greinke was quiet and sometimes awkward in the clubhouse. To alleviate some of his anxiety and solitude, the Royals arranged for him to live with legendary Royals third baseman*George Brett.[9]*Still, Greinke's uneasiness grew. By the 2005-2006 offseason, he almost quit baseball. He has stated that he was "surprised [he] came back" to baseball.[10]*He left*spring training*for personal reasons in late February 2006.[11]**It was later revealed that he was suffering from social anxiety disorder*and depression*.[12]*He reported back to the Royals' spring training facility in Surprise, Arizona, on April 17, where he underwent ongoing pitching sessions. He was placed on the 60-day*disabled list*due to psychological issues and took time away from baseball entirely.[13]*He began seeing a*sports psychologist*and taking*anti-depressant*medication.[3]"

Just looked him up on Wikipedia and was surprised to find this.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

I used to be impressed by famous people with SA. Now I could give a ****.


----------



## eris and dysnomia (Nov 5, 2013)

shyshisho said:


> I recently read this profile of Oliver Sacks, popular neuroscience writer of _Awakenings _and _The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat_:
> 
> http://nymag.com/news/features/oliver-sacks-2012-11/index1.html#
> 
> ...


I love reading Oliver Sacks, this is so important for me to know. Thank you. :clap


----------



## MalyGolab (May 22, 2012)

If you are asking me, "do I believe that there are famous people with SAD?" Maybe. However, there is a great likelihood that many of these people have been born into wealthy families or families who were pretty well off (parents with good paying careers), such that they could receive such tremendous support to deal with their mental illness. Even so, I find it very hard to believe that someone with extremely severe SAD could still be so successful in the world. And if, on top of SAD, they have other mental illnesses that are pretty severe, too, like MDD, then their chances of leading successful and happy lives tend to be extremely low.

The closest thing to a "famous" person who I know with SAD that has been battling it and is doing much better now would be David Hamilton, who is a life coach on SAD and who runs both a YouTube and a site on advice about SAD, which is called *********************.

If you're interested, he has a lot of very helpful advice. I've tried some of it and it seems to be very practical. I usually check out his YouTube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ddhamilt

Also, here's the website of his that I mentioned earlier in this post:

http://*********************/


----------



## MalyGolab (May 22, 2012)

What is it with my not being able to put his URL up? Anyways, if you're interested, just Google "social expression net."


----------



## remusny (Jun 29, 2013)

I have self-destruction behaviors from this ****ty SA.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

From what I have read, it sounds like actor Robert Young had social anxiety. He also suffered from depression, but he really stayed on top of it and after his experiences, worked to create more mental care facilities to help others in need.

I admire him even more now for having the courage to stay in the acting business, even though he was uncomfortable around people. As he said, he was " an introvert in an extrovert profession."

There is a wonderful, inspirational quote from him regarding his role in "Enchanted Cottage": 
"It demonstrated my theory that we are all, somehow, handicapped. Shyness and fear of people were my invisible scars. These were finally overcome, just as in the movie, because of the love of a woman who saw the 'perfect man' through all the imperfections." :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Starless Sneetch said:


> From what I have read, it sounds like actor Robert Young had social anxiety. He also suffered from depression, but he really stayed on top of it and after his experiences, worked to create more mental care facilities to help others in need.
> 
> I admire him even more now for having the courage to stay in the acting business, even though he was uncomfortable around people. As he said, he was " an introvert in an extrovert profession."
> 
> ...


....you mean from Father Knows Best? He was a decent guy outside of alcohol issues. He really treated Kathy Chapin (TV daughter) really well at a time when she needed it. He had impact on her life despite problems she had after the show went off the air in 1960.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> ....you mean from Father Knows Best? He was a decent guy outside of alcohol issues.


Yes, he was best known for his role in _Father Knows Best_.  And it is really sad about his alcoholism, but he fought it and eventually overcame it, from what I've read. It sounds like he dealt with a lot in his life, and it's great that he was strong enough to fight it.



millenniumman75 said:


> He really treated Kathy Chapin (TV daughter) really well at a time when she needed it. He had impact on her life despite problems she had after the show went off the air in 1960.


Oh? That's interesting. Could you tell me more about that?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Starless Sneetch said:


> Oh? That's interesting. Could you tell me more about that?


I got her name wrong :doh

Lauren Chapin (who played Kathy, the youngest of the Anderson children on the show) had a really rough life off-camera. Her parents were constantly fighting and using her money from the show - her father and a friend of his sexually abused her; her mother (frustrated actress and stage mother) was an alcoholic. Robert Young was like a father to her in real life.

After the show ended, she ended up getting married at 16 (1961), divorced two years later, became a drug habit, turned to prostitution to support the habit, and was later committed to a mental institution after attempted suicide.

She found God through all of that and has been helping other people in her situation for the past 35 years.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I got her name wrong :doh
> 
> Lauren Chapin (who played Kathy, the youngest of the Anderson children on the show) had a really rough life off-camera. Her parents were constantly fighting and using her money from the show - her father and a friend of his sexually abused her; her mother (frustrated actress and stage mother) was an alcoholic. Robert Young was like a father to her in real life.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a tragic story! I had no idea.
Still, it is amazing to see how she has risen above all that and, from all appearances, has forgiven herself and her abusers. That's fantastic!

Also, it was really sweet hearing about Robert Young fetching her shoes at the Emmy awards ceremony. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Like to see . those That have overcome bipolar. Schizophrenia. Downsyndrom..... Other serious cases.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

loophole said:


> Like to see . those That have overcome bipolar. Schizophrenia. Downsyndrom..... Other serious cases.


Patty Duke is bipolar. She was a popular actress in the 1960s and 1970s.

She's Sean and Mackenzie Astin's mom.


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

sinkingintothesea said:


> Wow I just watched Kristen in an interview and she appears arrogant and seems like she has an attitude to people that have never experienced SAD. But in reality, she's so tense and scared of being judged by people. If she has SAD, I really feel for her  But *she is an amazing actress*


U wot m8?


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't doubt that Eminem has it. You can see how uncomfortable he is in interviews. He rarely goes to public events and he's awkward onstage when he accepts an award and give a speech.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Robert Crumb and GG Allin might have it.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

It's probably been mentioned, but Harrison Ford has social anxiety. The reason why he comes off as grumpy in interviews is because of that. Lol.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Stray Bullet said:


> GG Allin might have it.


He is Borderline Personality Disorder from what I remember.

My guess is someone along the lines of Robert Downey Junior, probably has Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

misski said:


> I don't doubt that Eminem has it. You can see how uncomfortable he is in interviews. He rarely goes to public events and he's awkward onstage when he accepts an award and give a speech.


I act almost identically like eminem..... When it comes to posture. Interviews. People.... I shrug away I don't like to talk. I have a hard time using my words correctly in sentences..... When I flip though.... Like Manic depression and some won't shut up and they got it coming. I'll throw out 500 words in a minute.... Won't skip a beat. Stand nose to nose. People seen me do this and nearly crap their pants cause they never knew I could be like that...... So yah his music hits home.... And I think he's BP or he's an artist being BP through his songs no pun intended......


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

If im not misstaken I read somehere on a magasine that brad pitt has it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I read somewhere that Barbara Streisand had it. I'm not sure if it's true though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

How can people star on TV if they have social anxiety? lol


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

MadTroll153 said:


> How can people star on TV if they have social anxiety? lol


 They have money.


----------



## Lostsaints (Mar 19, 2014)

Surely Garbo was a contender..


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I know the baseball player Zack Greinke had SAD.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Mar 16, 2014)

Kristen Stewart. Just an assumption I made from watching some of her interviews. lol


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I know that James Hetfield from MetallicA is a huge introvert that used to avoid people when he was a teenager. He has said numerous times that he has problems connecting with people and letting people into his life. There's no doubt in my mind that he has SA.

In fact, now that I think about it, a lot of famous guitar players seem to be extremely shy, introverted, and humble people. I just don't know if they have SA, though.


----------



## nc62694 (Nov 17, 2013)

Jennifer lawrence


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I think Henry Cavendish is a likely candidate

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Cavendish


----------



## SaStar (Mar 5, 2014)

Introvert and social anxiety are very different thing. Introvert people don't have anxiety being around people but they just prefer non-social activity.


----------



## Hayley Swifty (Apr 25, 2014)

nc62694 said:


> Jennifer lawrence


Seriously?! I never knew this! She's one of my role models woah that's amazing if she has SA too!


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

neieeeel peart


----------



## Ponies (Jan 12, 2014)

Elvis Presley.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Jennifer Lawrence
(couldn't believe that one.she seems so care free and down to earth in the interviews I have seen of her)
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-for-social-anxiety-i-felt-worthless-20131811

Olivia Munn
(REALLY?? Olivia Munn has SA.at least she's pretty,i feel like physically pretty people can get over it easier :/ )

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/vide...n-On-How-She-Manages-Social-Anxiety/115530174

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...attles-anxiety-career-takes-article-1.1124214


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

arnie said:


> I don't believe this for a second. How many of these celebrities really have had *0 *friends?


I also don't believe this at all. A celebrity may could not suffer from Social Anxiety disorder.Maybe just a mild version of Social Anxiety but never the severe Social Anxiety disorder :no

A person need a lot of social skills and interaction with other people to become a celebrity.

If Kristen Stewart was that shy/naive/innocent I wonder how did she manage to act in those vulgar scenes with her co-star Robert Pattinson.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> We can overcome SA; we just have to learn the skills to do it and it is not an easy or fast process. It can be done, though. I have made big strides myself.


Someone positive


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

loophole said:


> Like to see . those That have overcome bipolar. Schizophrenia. Downsyndrom..... Other serious cases.


Britney Spears. Bipolar on top of major anxiety issues.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

Race Car Driver said:


> I didn't know Kristen Stewart had SAD, but it makes perfect sense. I've heard people badmouthing her on the radio once, saying that she doesn't appreciate her fans because she posted something on Twitter or somewhere upset about her fans crowding her and following her around. Now after hearing this, it's kind of sad she gets a bad wrap for that because of something she suffers with and has no control over. I think we can all agree, for someone with SAD, being surrounded by crowds- even well-meaning fans- constantly would be a major cause of anxiety and frustration.
> 
> I had no idea Trent Reznor and Maynard had SAD, but they are two of my favorites, especially Maynard.


wow i knew it i always thought kristen stewart had social anxiety and was being misunderstood by her behavior poor thing


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

I think Noel Gallagher could have some similar problems..


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Charlieisnotcool said:


> I think Noel Gallagher could have some similar problems..


I agree, he's such a shy lad...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If anything, I think this just goes to show that when you put someone in a spotlight, it messes with their head. I don't watch a lot of celebrity documentaries so I don't know to what extent any of these people always had SA. However, it would not surprise me at all if BEING famous made them socially anxious. As it would naturally do to just about anyone.

I mean, imagine this. You get up at 2 AM to go take a dump and there's a photographer hiding in your bathroom. That's not a specific story that I know of but I'm sure famous people could tell all kinds of stories like that. Don't you think it would be kind of normal to get socially anxious after living like that for 20 years or so?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Avril Lavigne said she was shy, Sa
Benjamin Orr of the CARS Sa
Axl Rose of Guns N Roses bipolar
Jack Nicholson Bipolar 
Jim Carry Depressio 
Maria Carey Depression
and President Abraham Lincoln, depression, said to be awkward


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

arnie said:


> I don't believe this for a second. How many of these celebrities really have had *0 *friends?


Social anxiety makes people feel they have no friends though.


----------



## Francus (Apr 16, 2015)

hybridmoments said:


> Jennifer Lawrence
> (couldn't believe that one.she seems so care free and down to earth in the interviews I have seen of her)
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-for-social-anxiety-i-felt-worthless-20131811


Am I the only one to find this story utterly significant? I feel like that sort of thing would help SA (at least in my case) greatly. Acting and sh*t.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't know if he's been mentioned (I'm sure he has but I'm too lazy to find it) but De Niro claims he's really shy. He does seem really uncomfortable in interviews. However, I'm not entirely sure I believe he's as shy as he lets on. It could be that he just likes to blur the line between his real personality and the characters he plays as much as possible. Which is kind of admirable if it's true. When you watch an actor, you don't want to be able to see through the character because you know too much about the actor.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

There is a big, big, big, big, BIG!!!! difrance between being 'shy' and actually having SA. Can't stand self-diagnoses who claim they have it when they clearly don't.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't see the point really, even if a celebrity has SA.. I mean, they are in a way just as miserable as we are, probably much worse; due to all the interviews they have to give, etc; doesn't matter how much money they make, or whatever. & I see quite a number of Jennifer Lawrence quotes, having SA etc, I don't really get the impression that she does, unless it's mild, but she seems pretty outgoing & comedic; it's really hard to classify someone though.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

TheWeeknd said:


> NBA MVP Derrick Rose
> 
> Future NBA star Eric Gordon
> 
> in the past I've said Aaliyah, but someone was pissed that I said it but I believe she had S.A, whether if it was mild or severe I don't know.


D.Rose? Hell nah


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Chris Evans (aka Captain America). He has cited this as a reason that he wants to take a break from acting.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> Chris Evans (aka Captain America). He has cited this as a reason that he wants to take a break from acting.


I honestly would've never guessed. Interesting. Then again, you have to think of celebrity status. Can SAD be created? Imagine being overwhelmed constantly by voyeurs and people on the street, and extended family or direct family treating you weirdly. Friends changing on you bc of your celebrity. That must be bizarro world.

This isn't saying Hawke has SAD, but it's just to push what I said earlier home. He's really articulate.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Nick Diaz -- A beast mma fighter and one of the toughest dudes on the planet has SAD. Does that make him any less of a person or even weak? Hell no. He's still bad af.

Nick Diaz has SAD

He hasn't officially been diagnosed but anyone who follows MMA and Nick Diaz have speculated that he has social issues. Nick Diaz is an interesting character and he embraces these flaws. That's something everyone here can learn from.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

JDsays said:


> Nick Diaz -- A beast mma fighter and one of the toughest dudes on the planet has SAD. Does that make him any less of a person or even weak? Hell no. He's still bad af.
> 
> Nick Diaz has SAD
> 
> He hasn't officially been diagnosed but anyone who follows MMA and Nick Diaz have speculated that he has social issues. Nick Diaz is an interesting character and he embraces these flaws. That's something everyone here can learn from.


I just always see him as a no B.S realist. Someone who hates engaging in fake conversations and fake outgoingness like with media and journalists. Through his social media and snapchats, he seems to have a very sociable life. Always part huge parties in clubs day in and day out. Not that all people with SA are unable to do those stuff. But still.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Apparently Johnny Depp has SA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Is he?


----------



## Vxsl3 (Sep 24, 2016)

Zayn Malik


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sliusarek said:


> Is he?


Yeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I honestly would've never guessed. Interesting. Then again, you have to think of celebrity status. Can SAD be created? Imagine being overwhelmed constantly by voyeurs and people on the street, and extended family or direct family treating you weirdly. Friends changing on you bc of your celebrity. That must be bizarro world.


I imagine that for a celebrity with SAD, dealing with the invasiveness of celebrity must wreck the nerves. It would be interesting to hear a candid response as to how some them dea with it. It seems like it would be torture.


----------

